# Oh, CRUD!!!!



## Incrtalent (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm having a complete panic attack.  I've offered a product, (three different size gift crates) that LOTS of people want to order, (a gift shop, too!)  I ordered these crates from Nashville Wraps, and now they've discontinued the individual sizes.  They were the 4 x 6 x 1 1/2", 7 x 7 x 1 1/2, and 6 x 10 x 1 1/2 sizes.  What NOW??

I've been looking everywhere for comparable crates, but I can't find them anywhere.  Can anybody help out with this one???


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 11, 2007)

I know those crates. I was surprised to see them discoed too. How many do you need?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 11, 2007)

That is my biggest worry, I am gonna offer something that people really like and then I am not going to be able to find my products anymore!!

I am sorry!  I wish I could help!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 11, 2007)

In the begining I used all kinds of unique bottles & jars & this was THE EXACT problem. You get your regulars used to something & they get discoed & then you must switch. It is especially bad if it is a wholesale account that needs to re-order & add to their stock.

I now use generic jars & bottle so I know I will always be able to find them.

When I offer a gift basket/box/etc I try to make a naote *limited offer* so when I run out or if they get discoed they my customers knew to expect it.

On my etsy site in my policies it says: ► AFFORDABLE QUALITY: In order to always bring you quality items at affordable prices, exact containers may vary slightly.

That way I can sub low profile jars for standard, etc when neccessary.

Back to the crates, someone else must have them or similar, they are seen more often with gourmet food items so maybe adding that to your search would help.

Oooh-Ohh, have Paul make some for you!


----------



## Incrtalent (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, part of the problem is that I won't know how many I need until the orderes start rolling in from the fundraiser.  One of the stores is going to probably place their order next week, and I don't know about the others, but their being offered in all my brochures and literature.  It's maddening.  What's worse is, I know that they probably have a supplier that they get these from, and I'm POSITIVE I should be able to find these somewhere, but I can't seem to.  Makes me crazy.  

Paul makes crates???


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 11, 2007)

He makes items out of wood so he should be able to make crates.

You could always go with the "I gave you a *free upgrade* on your gift container" and cange to a different similar container. :?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.woodbuys.com\

http://www.woodthings.com

Try here. I *HOPE* these will work for you.

Try searching wood flats rather than crates. Maybe that will help.


----------

